# MURPHY's Rides?



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I will be in Murphys this Sunday and have time for a 2-3 hour ride. I can not find anything online about a route. Any suggestions or anyone want to show me a great ride? I'm a 52 year old racer, but just looking for a fun spin

Thanks


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

From map my ride, a 42 mile ride.

http://www.mapmyride.com/s/routes/view/bike-ride-map/california/murphys/2256972

The Sierra Century used to go through Murphys. Google that.

A ride I want to do is from the entrance to the end of the road and back at Calavaras Big Trees.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for this, I really appreciate it! I have no idea, how to use map my ride..How do take this route and turn it in to a map with directions? 

Rick


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Merlin said:


> Thanks for this, I really appreciate it! I have no idea, how to use map my ride..How do take this route and turn it in to a map with directions?
> 
> Rick


I found a Sierra Century map. As I recall, the first part has some steep climbs and descents on rough roads, but then it mellows out.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

thanks for your help. Can you tell me how I take your first map and print it in to something I can use on a ride?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Merlin said:


> thanks for your help. Can you tell me how I take your first map and print it in to something I can use on a ride?


I think you need to download something to a GPS. Sorry, I'm GPS illiterate.


----------



## Buzzaro (Jun 20, 2010)

Merlin said:


> thanks for your help. Can you tell me how I take your first map and print it in to something I can use on a ride?


I use ridewithgps.com. You can manually plug in any ride you want you want to the map. Then you have the option to load it onto your GPS or print out cue sheets. 
You could also search garmin connect for someone else's ride that did it and load it that way.


----------

